# 109 Roaming alive and well!



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought I'd stick this in here, as I know most of you will look here!
I've had an e-mail from Daniel, letting me know he's still on the Planet!
He's being having computer problems, and is waiting for the equipment to be re-built. The shop originally said 2 weeks, but it's taking longer! At the moment, Daniel has become involved in the restoration of a Mosquito (lucky sod!) and hopes to be back on the boards soon.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)

Hurray...


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2009)

and i'd thought he'd discovered girls !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought that he was in that age, when you discover women and.....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

He's done worse. He's discovered a Mosquito! There's no hope now, we'll not hear from him for ages, as he'll be caressing plywood for months to come!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2009)

Well tell him the only way he gets back on the board is with a good supply of pictures...........of the Mosquito.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, we must have pictures of the Mosquito most definitely. Glad to hear it's just technical problems.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pics are a must.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers guys 

yeah Il try and get some photos although while I was taking some last time I was in I was told not they can't go public ...no idea why

Even I was allowed I couldn't upload em!!!

.......surprised you guys haven't noticed Heinz's disappearance


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah....where's he??


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just tossed a few lines in the direction of Heinz.....I'll keep you posted!


----------

